# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Six mois d'abonnement à Canard PC offerts au plus laid d'entre vous
Après-demain, Gainsbourg sera mort depuis vingt ans. Quand il n'était pas occupé à écrire des textes qui font passer la chanson française actuelle pour un ramassis d'adolescents geignards, le gars Serge donnait des interviews farcies d'aphorismes grandioses. Par exemple, _"l'avantage de la laideur sur la beauté, c'est qu'elle dure"_. C'est vrai. Enfin, ça l'était jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

Parce que désormais, la laideur a un autre avantage : elle peut vous faire gagner six mois d'abonnement à Canard PC (ou une prolongation de six mois si vous êtes déjà abonné). La classe, hein ?

Pas question de lancer un nouveau topic du trombi. On n'a pas envie de voir votre affreuse trogne photographiée avec un appareil 0,1 mégapixel. Non, c'est la tronche de votre avatar qui nous intéresse.

Pour jouer, c'est simple : vous avez juste besoin *d'Oblivion* (ou d'*un Fallout*) et de son mirifique éditeur de visages. A l'aide de vos gros doigts boudinés, pondez-nous le personnage le plus laid possible et postez une capture d'écran en réponse à cette news. Attention, on ne veut pas de la laideur bas de gamme, le genre de chose qu'on peut voir dans n'importe quel rassemblement de geeks. Non non, on veut de l'innommable, du cauchemardesque. Jetez un coup d'œil aux images qui illustrent cette news pour vous faire une idée.
*FIN DES ENVOIS VENDREDI 4 MARS 2011 A 00:00 (enfin à 23:59:59 quoi, juste avant qu'on soit samedi).*

La création la plus atroce vaudra à son auteur six mois d'abonnement aux frais de la princesse, bien sûr, mais aussi l'honneur d'être publié dans les pages de Canard PC.

On a aussi prévu des lots de consolation pour le cas où on recevrait suffisamment d'horreurs mémorables.

Au boulot, bande de monstres.

*EDIT:*

En guise de cadeau bonus, ce merveilleux site découvert par Kahn Lusth, le spécialiste des bas-fonds du Net.
Et la petite image d'illustration pondue par Kahn :
*EDIT 2:*Suite à la demande populaire, les _Fallout_ (_3_ et _Vegas_) sont autorisés. Par contre, ça risque de vous desservir. Vous ne ferez *JAMAIS* un monstre aussi atroce avec _FNV_ qu'avec _Oblivion_.
Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Scorbut

Uniquement sur Oblivion ?

----------


## Mephisto

Même question, New Vegas ça passe aussi ? C'est du Gamebryo. 

Nan parce que j'essaye d'avoir du goût en matière de rpg...

----------


## Louck

Autorisation des mods ?
http://www.tesnexus.com/

----------


## PwetPweT

> *EDIT:*
> 
> En guise de cadeau bonus, ce merveilleux site découvert par Kahn Lusth, le spécialiste des bas-fonds du Net.
>  Et la petite image d'illustration pondue par Kahn :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c096ab3...f6ac50d209.jpg


 ::o:   ::O:   ::wub::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Uniquement sur Oblivion ?





> Même question, New Vegas ça passe aussi ? C'est du Gamebryo. 
> 
> Nan parce que j'essaye d'avoir du goût en matière de rpg...


On s'est posé la question.

L'idée n'est pas de vous obliger à acheter quoi que ce soit, c'est de faire en sorte que tout le monde parte à égalité. Si on autorise n'importe  quel jeu, ce n'est plus une question de talent, juste de trouver le jeu  le plus moche possible. Comme l'a dit Kahn, il existe des MMO coréens  obscurs dont les éditeurs de visages permettent de faire des monstres  largement pires que ceux d'_Oblivion_.

Allez, comme on est cool, on va tolérer d'autres jeux qui utilisent le Gamebryo  (comme _Fallout 3_ ou _New Vegas_), mais ça va plus être un handicap pour  vous qu'autre chose. Ils n'offrent pas autant de possibilités que ce bon  vieux Blibli. On peut faire des personnages (très) moches avec _Fallout_.  Mais avec _Oblivion_, on peut carrément aller dans le lovecraftien.




> Autorisation des mods ?
> http://www.tesnexus.com/


Oui, mais méfiance...

Une perruque ignoble ou des yeux blancs (je pense au _Ren's Beauty Pack_ par exemple) peuvent magnifier un personnage déjà affreux. Mais c'est surtout votre talent pour créer un visage horrible qu'on va évaluer.

Ne vous reposez pas sur les "gadgets" offerts par les mods.

----------


## Okxyd

J'ai perdu un œil à cause du lien...
Et encore le "pouvoires cepeciales" a failli me faire exploser la cervelle.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai perdu un œil à cause du lien...
> Et encore le "pouvoires cepeciales" pouvoi a failli me faire exploser le cerveau.


*L'arme du début :*
LE KATANA
LE KATANA
LE KATANA !!!§!§§

----------


## Narushima

Gniéé, j'ai pas Oblivion !
Z'auriez pas pu choisir un jeu dont l'éditeur de personnages est disponible gratos, comme The Movies ? C'est truqué ce concours !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Pfffff.... Petit bras, avec des vrais photos de laids ça aurait été plus koul!!!

----------


## Fenhryl

> J'ai perdu un œil à cause du lien...
> Et encore le "pouvoires cepeciales" a failli me faire exploser la cervelle.





> ci vous choisisser la profession mage avec cet race la
> la cantité de mana cera  2x plus grande que la normales


 ::wub::

----------


## carbish

> *L'arme du début :*
> LE KATANA
> LE KATANA
> LE KATANA !!!§!§§


J'suis trop deg, j'allais la faire.

----------


## Say hello

Et pourquoi pas l'éditeur de perso de Eve online qui me semble-t'il est gratuit?  ::ninja:: 

Ah oui, je me rappelle suite à de nombreux exemple que tout les visages étaient systématiquement classes.

----------


## Flibustache

Mouarf le pauvre site de "L'externat catholique de Glacis" va connaître un bon de popularité incroyable. J'imagine le "webmaster" (dans ces bas fonds on les appelle encore comme ça) se gratter la tête en voyant toutes ces connexions.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Gniéé, j'ai pas Oblivion !
> Z'auriez pas pu choisir un jeu dont l'éditeur de personnages est disponible gratos, comme The Movies ? C'est truqué ce concours !





> Et pourquoi pas l'éditeur de perso de Eve online qui me semble-t'il est gratuit? 
> 
>  Ah oui, je me rappelle suite à de nombreux exemple que tout les visages étaient systématiquement classes.


Voilà, tout simplement parce que l'éditeur de perso d'_Oblivion_ est somptueux.

Enfin, je ne sais pas si "somptueux" est le mot juste, mais vous voyez ce que je veux dire.




> Mouarf le pauvre site de "L'externat catholique  de Glacis" va connaître un bon de popularité incroyable. J'imagine le  "webmaster" (dans ces bas fonds on les appelle encore comme ça) se  gratter la tête en voyant toutes ces connexions.


Ce site est fantastique.

L' "Externat Catholique des Glacis", une école rude, sobre, à l'ancienne...

...puis on regarde les "travaux des élèves" et on découvre que, derrière ces murs centenaires, se cache un asile de fous.

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## Say hello

> Ce site est fantastique.
> 
> L' "Externat Catholique des Glacis", une école rude, sobre, à l'ancienne...
> 
> ...puis on regarde les "travaux des élèves" et on découvre que, derrière ces murs centenaires, se cache un asile de fous.


Ma vie s'illumine:
http://www.externat-glacis.ch/sites/eriksite/index.html
http://www.externat-glacis.ch/sites/nicosite/index.html
http://www.externat-glacis.ch/sites/...20COPAINS.html

----------


## Anon26492

::O: 
 ::wub:: 

Y'a du très très lourd :




> Ca farte 
> je voudrai vous parler des bagnoles tunées.

----------


## Mephisto

::o:

----------


## Abaker

Bon, je n'ai pas oblivion, alors je me suis servi de celui de FNV, fallait que j'essaie.  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## gripoil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b30dac4...a239a34e2e.jpg


Ah oui quand même...

Il se passe quoi si c'est Boulon qui gagne ?  :tired:

----------


## Mephisto

Je vous présente Captain TaRase, le mangeur d'enfants :

----------


## O.Boulon

L'univers explose.
C'est pour ça qu'il faut que vous vous battiez.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h58 ----------




> Je vous présente Captain TaRase, le mangeur d'enfants :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0a1...1daab62fdd.jpg


Oh putain !
La classe Monseigneur !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il se passe quoi si c'est Boulon qui gagne ?


Boulon ne joue pas vraiment, ça s'appelle de l'émulation.

C'est pour vous pousser à vous dépasser.




> Je vous présente Captain TaRase, le mangeur d'enfants


Joli !

----------


## Quizzman

Une photo (oui photo, pas screenshot, j'ai pas de carte d'acquisition vidéo) d'une version console c'est accepté ? :hérésie:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Une photo (oui photo, pas screenshot, j'ai pas de carte d'acquisition vidéo) d'une version console c'est accepté ? :hérésie:


Si la photo est bonne et pas bourrée de reflets.

----------


## geoffroy

Je suis pas le seul à m'amuser avec les éditeurs de personnages ?

 :Emo:  :Emo: 



Il me semble que l'éditeur des Sims 3 est pas mal aussi dans le genre (avec la possibilité de customiser les habits §). Si j'ai pas la flemme...

----------


## sissi

Gueuldekhu le Barbare.

----------


## Silver

Je participe ce soir avec l'éditeur de FNV, en attendant voici un personnage fait avec l'éditeur de The Movies, le seul que je connaisse qui permet de faire des femmes à barbe.

----------


## Ananas

> Et pourquoi pas l'éditeur de perso de Eve online qui me semble-t'il est gratuit? 
> 
> Ah oui, je me rappelle suite à de nombreux exemple que tout les visages étaient systématiquement classes.


Wais enfin, j'irait ptêtre pas jusque là...



Fin bon, jvais pas flooder avec ça : ce soir j'essaie d'installer oblivion (mon disque il est rayé  ::sad:: ) et je crée germaine.

----------


## Narushima

Ah, moi qui pensait être original avec l'éditeur de The Movies...
Quoi qu'il en soit, voici monsieur Boudin :

----------


## galoustic

N'ayant Oblivion, ma maigre contribution :



Harris Pilton, lointaine cousine de Mona Lisa.

----------


## O.Boulon

Merveilleux. C'est vraiment le topix de l'angoisse.

----------


## del65

Je vous présente mon petit monstre, inspiré de Chucky  ::wub:: 


Vue de face c'est un charmant bambin.


Mais vue de profil, c'est un mérou sanguinaire !

La preuve :
http://piski.free.fr/poissons/merou/merou_11.jpg

----------


## O.Boulon

On dirait presque les gens dans le 115.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Uniquement sur Oblivion ?


J'imagine qu'ils ont aussi pensé à Cities XL avant de l'écarter pour concurrence déloyale.

----------


## Graouu



----------


## Mephisto

> Merveilleux. C'est vraiment le topix de l'angoisse.





> On dirait presque les gens dans le 115.


Qui sont les vrais monstres ?  :tired:

----------


## J-D

J'ai eu la même idée ce matin mais avec morrowind. C'est très bizarre! 

Je vais tenter le Alain juppé en Elfe des bois, alors éloignez les enfants de l'internet un moment.

----------


## Quizzman

OK donc pour vos yeux ébahis: NOS (cherchez pas)



Ben oui, c'est de la photo, forcément, ça bave. Bien plus horrible comme ça non ?



Désolé pour le flash...



Oui, dans la vraie vie, il aurait été mort-né.



P-P-P-PINK

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> OK donc pour vos yeux ébahis: NOS (cherchez pas)
> 
> Oui, dans la vraie vie, il aurait été mort-né.


AAAAARRRHHGGHHHH !!!!



Beau boulot Quizzman.

----------


## reveur81

J'étais dubitatif en lisant l'énoncé... mais quelle tranche de fou rire en voyant les tronches déjà produites !

----------


## Okxyd

Ils apprennent à se battre avec un KATANA dans cet internat ?  :tired: 



> :
> LES SUCCES.
> Il y a aussi les succès quand on fait une chose comme finir le jeu en légendaire (comme moi ) il va vous rapporter un succès... Les succès vous rapporte des armures trop styles.. moi j'en ai plein et c'est bien pour le style et il y a aussi le katana ,le katana est une armure qu'on a en débloquant plus de 1000 score G..  Ca veut dire que si on fait un succès, ça va nous rapporter du score G.. il y en a qui rapporte 5 ,10,40,50 et 125.

----------


## ben_beber

J'ai toujours cru qu'il y'avait des gardes-fou lors de la création d'un perso sur Obliv, voilà pourquoi j'ai jamais poussé les braquets à fond...
Je crois que je vais le réinstaller et ouvrir la neuvième porte des enfers.

----------


## carbish

Tain c'est abusé le truc d'oblivion. J'ai que FNV et Dragon age, mais je crois que ce dernier est encore plus limité non ?

Allez juste pour le fun :

GIMME A SLOPPY KISSU KISSU

----------


## Kyle Buttler

> AAAAARRRHHGGHHHH !!!!
> 
> http://files.sharenator.com/Kill_it_...132453-580.jpg
> 
> Beau boulot Quizzman.


 :^_^: 
Haha magnifique! C'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à en faire!
Pour l'instant, mon petit favori est le monstre aux cheveux jaune-pisse de Graouu, portrait fidèle de ma belle-mère les jours de rôti  :^_^: 

@ Sébum: J'adore vos articles dans CPC, continuez comme ça, vous êtes le meilleur!! ( oui, je fayotte sans même participer au concours! )

----------


## gnouman

Je pleure du sang là...  :Gerbe:

----------


## J-D

Flippant n'est il pas?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> http://uppix.net/e/7/b/774ffc2de07df...4e1d6e07tt.jpg
> 
> Flippant n'est il pas?


Très ressemblant.

J'avais fait un Raffarin impérial il y a quelques années mais je l'ai paumé.

----------


## Spoupik

Ya du lourd, bon je vous envois mon "champion".



De face.

----------


## Abaker

::o:  J'avoue il y a du niveau. Je pensais pas que celui d'oblivion était aussi poussé, mais bon 20 euros ça fait un peu cher le concours. Hâte de voir la suite du défilé. ::): 

@Spoupik: Tu t'es inspiré d'un personnage? Sa tête (enfin ce qui lui sert de) me dit quelque chose.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour la postérité, il me parait essentiel que tout cela finisse bien rangé dans un article kwikwi.  ::love::

----------


## Shub Nigg

Je sens que je vais me réinstaller Oblivion moi (je vais enfin pouvoir lui trouver une certaine utilité  :B): )... 
L'éditeur d'Oblivon à de réelles capacités en matière de tronches hideuses (d'ailleurs arriver à en faire une regardable relève des travaux d'Hercule).

En tout cas ça part bien, félicitations messieurs / dames  :Gerbe:  ...




> @Spoupik: Tu t'es inspiré d'un personnage? Sa tête (enfin ce qui lui sert de) me dit quelque chose.


Donkey Kong peut être ?

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> J'étais dubitatif en lisant l'énoncé... mais quelle tranche de fou rire en voyant les tronches déjà produites !


Pas mieux.
J'ai été pris d'un fou rire incontrôlable. Merci Canard PC, ça fait du bien.  :;): 
Dommage mon DVD d'Oblivion est HS. Je vais Peut être tenter le coup via FNV.

----------


## Arenot2be



----------


## CaeDron

> Pour la postérité, il me parait essentiel que tout cela finisse bien rangé dans un article kwikwi.


Pourrait-je avoir l'honneur de le faire ?  :Emo: 

Ou un autre le fera ?

Sinon, c'est vraiment la foire aux consanguins virtuels ici  ::O:

----------


## Kweh

(Nehrim !)


Wesh !



Ça me fait penser à ça :
  :^_^:

----------


## Scorbut

On a jusque quand pour soumettre nos horreurs ?

----------


## Noirdesir

Encore 30 minute...

----------


## Eprefall

Y'a vraiment des artistes sur canardPC. J'imagine bien les aventures héroiques avec vos persos. Dommage que j'ai pas oblivion d'installé, je passe peut être à côté d'un moment de gloire...

EDIT : http://www.externat-glacis.ch/sites/lucite/index.html . L'histoire de Hello Kitty vaut le coup ! (Ils ont quel âge ceux qui ont réalisé les sites ?)

PS : 


> Ah oui, j'allais presque oublier de vous parler des cranes.. il y en a 13 .

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> On a jusque quand pour soumettre nos horreurs ?


Vous avez le temps.

On n'a pas fixé de date limite vu qu'on ne savait pas trop si on allait tout de suite en recevoir par paquets entiers ou s'il allait falloir attendre quelques jours.

Dans tous les cas on vous préviendra au moins 24 heures avant la deadline.




> (Nehrim !)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/65d...0930aeff57.jpg
> Wesh !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/424...82a1af2afb.jpg


Hmmm, pas mal... Pas mal du tout... On aurait peut-être dû ouvrir le concours à d'autres jeux en fait.

En tout cas, continuez à poster tout ce que vous avez d'affreux. Même si ça ne vous permet pas de gagner l'abonnement (et si ça ne peut pas rivaliser avec _Oblivion_. Rien ne peut), ça vous vaudra peut-être une publication dans le mag parmi les "pires tronches".

Et surtout ça fera de ce topic quelque chose d'épique. Et ça, ça n'a pas de prix.




> L'histoire de Hello Kitty vaut le coup ! (Ils ont quel âge ceux qui ont réalisé les sites ?)


Ce sont des collégiens, donc (à la louche) entre 11 et 15 ans.

Oui, ça fait peur.

----------


## Quizzman

Ah mais c'est un site Suisse !  ::o: 

4P, ça fait... heu. Ouais c'est des gamins, dans les genre 9-11 ans

(NB: En Suisse, le système scolaire est pas mal différent de celui Français. Déjà, c'est une anarchie complète, parce qu'il y a plein de différences selon les cantons.

Ici c'est une école Genevoise (oui ces gens sont dans la même ville que moi), donc ouais, 4p ça fait entre 9 et 11 ans)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ah mais c'est un site Suisse ! 
> 
> 4P, ça fait... heu. Ouais c'est des gamins, dans les genre 9-11 ans


My bad.

Enfin ça reste quand même très laid.

----------


## Quizzman

Oui. Disons que la grosse connerie c'est de les avoir mis en ligne. OK, c'est sympa pour les parents qui peuvent voir les travaux de leurs gamins, mais bon, faut savoir faire preuve de discernement quand même.

(et ne pas oublier qu'Internet est un lieu avec plein de gens méchants)

----------


## Arenot2be

Pas évident d'avoir un(e) Khajiit laid(e) .

----------


## Quizzman

::mellow:: 

Premier screenshot j'ai cru qu'il... pardon qu'*elle* avait un trou dans la tête.

----------


## Mephisto

> Oui. Disons que la grosse connerie c'est de les avoir mis en ligne. OK, c'est sympa pour les parents qui peuvent voir les travaux de leurs gamins, mais bon, faut savoir faire preuve de discernement quand même.
> 
> (et ne pas oublier qu'Internet est un lieu avec plein de gens méchants)



Boh c'est pas comme si on allait balancer l'url chez 4chan... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Quizzman

Oui, c'est pas faux.  ::P: 

(en l'occurence, le gamin qui a fait ça est en 5p, donc normalement ~10 ans)

----------


## Mephisto

Z'ont un sacré niveau en orthographe les p'tits suisses... :tired: 

Tiens au passage Sébum, on a droit à une seule tentative ?

----------


## Lunapandora

Ma maigre contribution à ce florilège de belles gueules.
Je l'ai fais sous New Vegas, n'ayant plus oblivion depuis longtemps. On remarque bien que les possibilités sont moins poussées quand même, mais j'ai fais de mon mieux.

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f44a6dc...92d4accdb7.jpg

De profil :

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/47bcfd9...2241efee13.jpg

Ce n'est pas grand chose mais l'important c'est de participer comme dirait l'autre !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tiens au passage Sébum, on a droit à une seule tentative ?


Non, autant que vous voulez.

Deux limites :
- Si vous avez N idées vraiment différentes, c'est cool. Si c'est N variations du même perso, ça n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt.
- Au moment du jugement, si quelqu'un en a envoyé 50, on lui enverra peut-être un MP pour lui demander lequel il souhaite "présenter au jury", histoire de ne pas favoriser les posteurs compulsifs.

----------


## Arenot2be

C'est possible de faire des beaux perso sur ce jeu?  ::sad::

----------


## Frite

Le potentiel de mochitude est aussi très élevé dans le métavers qu'affectionne tout particulièrement Sébum :

----------


## Mu.



----------


## Mephisto

Arrêtez, on se croirait en Alsace.  ::ninja::

----------


## Abaker

> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2...3010140169.png


Pas mal comme imitation de susan boyle.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Silver

Les roux ça compte +1000 non ?  ::ninja:: 

  

C'est vrai qu'il est soft l'éditeur de FNV, pour la peine je joue hors catégorie :

----------


## Arenot2be



----------


## yggdrahsil

> @Spoupik: Tu t'es inspiré d'un personnage? Sa tête (enfin ce qui lui sert de) me dit quelque chose.


Il me fait penser a un des persos des zinzins de l'espaces  :tired:

----------


## Abaker

> Il me fait penser a un des persos des zinzins de l'espaces


Ouep ça doit être ça que je cherchais, merci.

----------


## Narushima

Je suis jaloux de l'éditeur d'Oblivion.

----------


## Kette

On dirait tous des personnages de Second Life en fait...

----------


## Ananas

> En tout cas, continuez à poster tout ce que vous avez d'affreux. Même si ça ne vous permet pas de gagner l'abonnement (et si ça ne peut pas rivaliser avec _Oblivion_. Rien ne peut), ça vous vaudra peut-être une publication dans le mag parmi les "pires tronches".


 ::): 


Pour le coup je vous présente Super Saucisse, créée avec l'éditeur d'Eve Online



En fait, elle me parait presque jolie, après consultation des horreurs de la page précédente.

Et j'arrive plus à installer Oblivion pour jouer avec vous, c'est d'une tristesse ::'(:

----------


## Poulos

Les barres de rires de bon matin.  ::lol::

----------


## Nilsou

L'éditeur d'Eve est certainement celui qui est le plus complet, mais bon, il faudrait passer deux heure de paufinage et retouche pour obtenir un bon perso bien moche (comme obtenir un perso qui ressemble à quelque chose d'ailleurs, ce nouvel éditeur est affreux de complexité, je n'ai jamais mis autant de temps à faire un nez...). Un peu la flemme là...

Pour l'instant le neo-nazi roux mort vivant de Silver est celui qui me semble le plus moche, sur le deuxième screen notamment.
Après vient le tout premier screen de présentation de la news et celui de Quizzman.

----------


## geoffroy

Madame Elfe.



Je retourne bosser  :tired:

----------


## Flyn

L'idée est absolument géniale! J'en ponds un ce soir!

----------


## Sophie Fonfec

Ça se voit que vous avez jamais joué aux Sims, y'a moyen de faire largement aussi moche  ::P: 


(oui oh, vous avez tous joué à des jeux dont vous avez un peu honte hein  ::ninja:: )

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Madame Elfe.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c77...002cc37dd2.jpg
> 
> Je retourne bosser


On dirait mon ex!  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 12h26 ----------




> (oui oh, vous avez tous joué à des jeux dont vous avez un peu honte hein )


Mais le premier Sims était un bon jeu.  :;):

----------


## Omega 17

_kikOo moua c antoine (ou toni pour met poto lol) et voici la tof de mon popa (ki est en tole lol) kan jai eu 3sur20 en frankai mdr lol_

----------


## Asthenome

Je vous présente le prototype, l'unique, la seule, celle sans qui Dragon Age ne serait qu'un vulgaire jeu de rôle : Leliana la ch'tite du Nord




Admirez ses courbes gracieuses, ça donne envie, n'est-ce pas messieurs ?

----------


## jaragorn_99

On peux juste poster la tete d'hortefeux?

----------


## Arenot2be



----------


## Hagane

Et voici Belend'hir, l'elfe des bois, dont le physique disgracieux lui a valu l'exclusion par son peuple.

Désormais surnomé "BObo le clodo", en référence à son nouveau style de vie "Comme les tortues ninja, je vis dans les égouts", il reste convaincu que quelque part se trouve la femme qui l'acceptera tel qui l'est.



EDIT : Bande de petits veinards, je vous rajoute sa plus belle photo d'identité :



EDIT 2 : *A lire avec un accent de scientifique d'Outre-Rhin*  Ach ! F'oici ma deuxième créatz'ion ! enf'ole toi, GAAAAaaa !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Putain ça m'a donné envie de rejouer à Oblivion!!!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> L'idée est absolument géniale!


D'ailleurs j'en profite pour poster le petit dessin DeviantArt qui nous a donné l'idée du concours :


(Page d'origine)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> D'ailleurs j'en profite pour poster le petit dessin DeviantArt qui nous a donné l'idée du concours :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d60...e936d9255a.jpg
> (Page d'origine)


Je suis juste XPTDR!

----------


## oui

Le premier, zno : zno a eut une enfance difficile, pas facile chez ces brutasses d'orques de ne pas cacher une admiration capillaire pour mylene farmer et justin biber, surtout quand on est un chauve précoce comme Zno.
Zno a un intellect se rapprochant d'une moule agonisant au soleil mais il s'en fou, la vie est belle, Zno garde quel que soit la situation le sourire (de plus son voisin de cellule lui a dit qu'il y avait du concert underground/emo dans certains donjon bien caché)
Zno aime la vie mais voila, elle en contrepartie ne l'aime clairement pas.




Telephone maison n'a clairement rien a faire en tamriel.
A la base il était aimé sur sa planète d'origine Zoumlorkf 4 trois quart et je retiens deux.
Mais voila la vie est cruelle, la famine frappe et c'est sans compter l'augmentation du prix de la baguette de batterie.
Telephone maison fut lâchement abandonné dans cet univers inconnu.
Il garde espoir car son copain imaginaire a tête de lapin qui fou les jetons lui a dit qu'avec l'amulette de rois et une bonne dose d'herbe a chat il pourrait rentrer chez lui.

----------


## Crealkiller

Tin ce topic à une double vocation, déjà montrer des horreurs que je n'aurai jamais imaginé, merci les gars, et les horreurs que nos chères petites têtes blonde peuvent nous pauffiner...

Extrait:

Maintenant, je vais vous dire les sites génial de HALO 3 pour les meilleurs joueurs du monde www.top10series.com.
Pour savoir tout sur tout sur HALO 3 il y a un site qui s'appelle www.bungie.net sa vous dit tout je vais sur le site presque tout le temps il est génial.

LA CAMPAGNE.
La campagne dans ce jeu est génial il y a 4 niveaux : FACILE( ça sert à rien ce n'est pas intéressant, trop facile), NORMAL(normal est un niveau assez facile mais c'est très bien quand on commence à jouer), HEROIQUE(c'est comme sa qu'on est censé jouer a HALO 3) et enfin LEGENDAIRE (vous ne survivrez pas!!)

Ah oui, j'allais presque oublier de vous parler des cranes.. il y en a 13 .

LES SUCCES.
Il y a aussi les succès quand on fait une chose comme finir le jeu en légendaire (comme moi ) il va vous rapporter un succès... Les succès vous rapporte des armures trop styles.. moi j'en ai plein et c'est bien pour le style et il y a aussi le katana ,le katana est une armure qu'on a en débloquant plus de 1000 score G..  Ca veut dire que si on fait un succès, ça va nous rapporter du score G.. il y en a qui rapporte 5 ,10,40,50 et 125.


C'est énorme, tout simplement, mais il faut bien avouer qu'au moins, ont ressent bien la "passion" de ces enfants dans leur texte. Ya certains magazines pro qui ne me donne pas autant de sensations...
*
KATANA!!*

----------


## Flyn

Ouais enfin le sujet c'est les sales gueules pas se moquer de sites faits par des gosses.

Bien que bon... je sens que "LE KATANA§!§!" va devenir un gag récurrent.

----------


## Nonok

Ce topic provient d'une céleste providence pour un Es Doctorat en avatar moche depuis 2006.

A ce sujet, on devrait pouvoir utiliser le créateur de faces de Second Life qui permet de faire des putains de mutants dans un métavers puis concourir physiquement à qui est le plus laid. Bon enfin, voici ma création de issu de la tribu Rounoar des montagnes de Cyrodill. Genre très profondément dans les montagnes. Son petit nom est le _Froggylipro_  :




_BAUUUURUUUUUS !_


EDIT : Toujours pas satisfait, on peut faire pire que ça. On a le droit de tripotter les INI du jeu ?

----------


## Say hello

Tin je retrouve à peine mon CD d'Oblivion que j'ai déjà perdu tout espoir de victoire, ça vole beaucoup trop haut pour moi déjà.

----------


## Flyn

Pareil, j'avais juste réussi à faire un mix entre un tableau de Dali et Sarah Jessica Parker.

----------


## dohogahs

Mmmhh, j'aurai bien voulu créer un affreux sur l'éditeur de Mount And Blade : Warband !

----------


## Scorbut

Je vous présente *Raymond Dumont*.

----------


## Irma24

Je vous présente sa femme,* La Raie*.

----------


## Okxyd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/38c...96a6751878.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7fb...2dcf922a41.jpg


Brilliant !  ::lol::  Tu as réussi à créer un... un... un VAUTOUR !

----------


## Petroush

Bon ça faisait longtemps que je fréquentais le site en voyeur anonyme, je m'inscris pour la bonne cause (la laideur et le katana). Voici ma contribution :

----------


## Quizzman

Wow, la concurrence est rude.

J'vais ptet en refaire un du coup. Désolé à la bienséance.

----------


## Basique

Tout cela est magnifique. Je regrette de ne pas avoir Oblivion, mais bon, certain ont tellement de talent qu'il est difficile de les égaler. Je me suis marré comme un con sur toutes les créations.  LE KATANA m'a tué aussi.

----------


## Mephisto

Bon allez je tente de rester dans la compétition malgré le handicap "new vegas" : 



Je prefere mon ogre mangeur d'enfants mais celui-ci à l'air plus dans le ton. ::P:

----------


## Enigma

J'ai du aller aux toilettes avant de voir la fin du topic tellement j'étais mort de rire. Meci pour vos participations et merci pour le concours.

----------


## znokiss

> Le premier, zno : zno a eut une enfance difficile, pas facile chez ces brutasses d'orques de ne pas cacher une admiration capillaire pour mylene farmer et justin biber, surtout quand on est un chauve précoce comme Zno.
> Zno a un intellect se rapprochant d'une moule agonisant au soleil mais il s'en fou, la vie est belle, Zno garde quel que soit la situation le sourire (de plus son voisin de cellule lui a dit qu'il y avait du concert underground/emo dans certains donjon bien caché)
> Zno aime la vie mais voila, elle en contrepartie ne l'aime clairement pas.


Merci, j'espère que je vais gagner !

----------


## Zaleske

Salut tout le monde. Non, vous ne me connaissez pas, jamais pris la peine de m'inscrire et de débiter des inepties (z'êtes déjà bons), mais là la tentation de participer à ce magnifique ouvrage est juste trop grande.

Avant d'apporter ma pierre donc, merci tout d'abord pour NOS, Alain Juppé, Zno, le roman-photo de Nonok, et bien sûr le site de l'externat Glacis. J'ai bien rigolé, même si maintenant, le détergent dans les yeux me paraît être une pas si mauvaise idée...

Sans plus attendre, je vous présente... le malheureux Bobby Sixkiller:
Ayant subi un malheureux accident dans sa plus tendre enfance (comprenez resté la tête coincée entre les barreaux du berceau trop longtemps), Bobby n'a de cesse que de se faire un nom chez les chasseurs de prime afin de devenir pote avec son idole Lorenzo Lamas et de serrer les gonzesses. Ses grands yeux emplis d'amour en disent long.
Nan sérieux, adoptez-le, où il lui restera plus que le cirque.

----------


## znokiss

::o: 
Purée, mis à part les cheuveux, ça ressemble méchamment à un mec que je connait... si je pouvais, je posterais la tof, mais bon, ça ne se fait pas... (encore moins dans ce topic).

----------


## Herr Z

Merci pour ce topic... C'est... Sublime... Et horrible à la fois...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Y'a du niveau. Ça va pas être facile de choisir un gagnant.

Continuez à en envoyer en tout cas, c'est très très drôle.




> EDIT 2 : *A lire avec un accent de scientifique d'Outre-Rhin*  Ach ! F'oici ma deuxième créatz'ion ! enf'ole toi, GAAAAaaa !


Je le quote ici. Tu aurais dû créer un nouveau post, avec ton edit il risquait de passer inaperçu.

Ça aurait été dommage, il est très chouette. Les yeux globuleux font toujours leur petit effet.




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e4...11b76d60d3.jpg
> 
> Je prefere mon ogre mangeur d'enfants mais celui-ci à l'air plus dans le ton.


Pas mal du tout pour du _New Vegas_.

Sinon, il n'y a pas vraiment de "ton". Ne vous sentez pas obligés de vous aligner sur ce que les autres ont déjà fait. Au contraire, plus c'est original, mieux c'est.

----------


## pins

Putain c'est monstrueux  :^_^:  Hilarant les tronches.

J'en ai fait un bien abominable, mais (et c'est quand même pas rien) sa laideur a fait crasher Oblivion, qui d'ordinaire ne plante jamais chez moi. Incroyable. Je pense que le jeu a vomi.
Donc je n'ai qu'une misérable photo de mon écran, de profil, alors que de face c'était presque plus frappant.

*Bosse, merde*
Bosse, merde est un bosmer. Alors qu'il était tout petit ses parents aimaient beaucoup l'attraper par le col, le projeter devant un mur et le giffler pour qu'il creuse plus vite. Il en a gardé quelque chose d'impeu improbable.

----------


## Herr Z

Franchement, vous me donnez envie d'acheter Oblivion juste pour ça.

----------


## pekpek

Edit : Ha ouais, j'avais pas surveillé l'évolution du topic pendant que steam re-téléchargeait les 5Go d'Oblivion, y a du niveau !  ::O:

----------


## Arenot2be

Pour garder la forme.

----------


## the_wamburger

Je voulais remercier les canards qui ont créé Bernadette et Valérie Lemercier ( ou alors c'était Anne Roumanoff?).  ::wub::

----------


## Flyn

> Bon ça faisait longtemps que je fréquentais le site en voyeur anonyme, je m'inscris pour la bonne cause (la laideur et le katana). Voici ma contribution :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/58f...61eacfe1d2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f482...82858c94be.jpg


Ouah, tu lui affines la tête et à peu de choses près, tu tiens le méchant d'Il était une fois la vie. Jouer avec lui, la classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## laskov

> Je vous présente Captain TaRase, le mangeur d'enfants :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0a1...1daab62fdd.jpg


Je savais pas qu'on pouvez avoir Louis de Funes dans Oblivion la classe  ::wub:: 

Bon je vais essayer de retrouver la palanqué de perso dégueulasse que j'avais fait avec un pote sur oblivion certain été comment dire plus dangereux en enlevant leur capuche que en ce battant à l'épée...

----------


## Marchemort

Nom de Zeus vous vous rendez compte que j'ai failli crever de rire en regardant tout ça ?  ::o:   ::XD:: 

Je vais chercher ma boîte d'Oblivion tout de suite.  :tired:

----------


## Hagane

Succès déverrouillé

----------


## Marchemort

Bon j'arrive pas à lutter, vous avez vraiment fait des trucs trop moches.  ::o: 

Mais bon c'est pas une raison pour me priver  :B):  :

Impérial depuis 30 générations :






Avec un corps de rêve taillé pour le combat  :Bave:  :

----------


## Jasoncarthes

la classe!

----------


## Arenot2be

> Bon j'arrive pas à lutter, vous avez vraiment fait des trucs trop moches. 
> 
> Mais bon c'est pas une raison pour me priver  :
> 
> Impérial depuis 30 générations :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/64b...c1e70ec92f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/294...f8e3d86fe2.jpg
> 
> ...


Sont autorisé les autoportraits ?  ::P:

----------


## Marchemort

> Sont autorisé les autoportraits ?


Ça veut dire quoi ça ?  :tired:   :tired:

----------


## Mu.

Allez je remets une photo de mon premier perso


Et voici le petit nouveau qui va sérieusement vous casser la gueule si vous vous moquez

----------


## Quizzman

> Bon j'arrive pas à lutter, vous avez vraiment fait des trucs trop moches. 
> 
> Mais bon c'est pas une raison pour me priver  :
> 
> Impérial depuis 30 générations :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/64b...c1e70ec92f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/294...f8e3d86fe2.jpg
> 
> ...


Il me fait quand même furieusement penser à celui là:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...6&postcount=28

----------


## Marchemort

Arf  ::sad::  j'ai fait mon boulet, j'étais content de mon coup en plus.  ::|: 


Edit : Je vais prendre un moment pour refaire un truc infâme du coup.  :tired:  Cela dit le mien est bien plus difforme.  ::P:

----------


## Quizzman

OK donc je vous présente mon nouveau petit "protégé" (il manque une fonction strike sur ce forum...): Irk

Soyez gentils avec lui, il est un peu timide.



Ce n'est pas mon appareil photo qui sature (ou si peu).
Au passage, admirez son regard. Oui, il est convexe.



Un léger coup de soleil ? Non non, il voulait avoir le sigle de batman autour des yeux.



Ancètre commun avec Pinnochio...

----------


## Kweh

> Et voici petit nouveau qui va sérieusement vous casser la gueule si vous vous moquez


GINGERS HAVE SOULS!  :Emo:

----------


## aloxbollox

Arf j'ai pas du tout le temps de le retrouver mais j'avais fait un beau débile en poussant un peu les curseur dans mass effect.

----------


## Hagane

Puisqu'on est dans Batman je vous fait part de mon meilleur mashup, entre Queudver et le Joker :





Et voila, Queuker !  :;): 



Admirez la façon dont ses sourcils, son front et son nez forment un seul bloc

----------


## Mr Bungle

Je vous aime.  :Emo: 
PROTIP : ne pas parcourir ce topic en buvant une canette de coca ou autre substance gazeuse. Ca fait mal au nez.

Sinon, le site de Laura de 6P est super parce qu'il y a des photos de lapins et que les lapins c'est mignon. Voilà.

----------


## deeeg

Tiens première fois que je lance Fallout3, j'ai fait qu'un truc,

Effrayant de banalité...

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Et voici le petit nouveau qui va sérieusement vous casser la gueule si vous vous moquez 
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/1...3021150160.png
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/679...3021150016.png


Duff !  ::o:

----------


## Dyce

> Duff !


Mekilekon....Ma réputation d'abruti qui rigole tout seule a son bureau vient de se voir conforter  ::P:

----------


## Marchemort

Nouvelle tentative, y a sûrement encore des similitudes, mais tant pis je me suis bien marré en le faisant :



A la base il ressemblait à ça :



En tout cas je rigole bien devant ce jeu que je pensais pas ressortir de sa boîte.  :^_^:

----------


## Treith

Mon orque qui fait peur :



Et mon Khajit qui inspire la crainte :

 

Edit : Ajout de Raoul :

Deux petites photos de notre ami Raoul :

----------


## beuargh

> Et voici Belend'hir, l'elfe des bois, dont le physique disgracieux lui a valu l'exclusion par son peuple.
> 
> Désormais surnomé "BObo le clodo", en référence à son nouveau style de vie "Comme les tortues ninja, je vis dans les égouts", il reste convaincu que quelque part se trouve la femme qui l'acceptera tel qui l'est.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7f2dda7...4b9fb4bcb3.jpg
> 
> EDIT : Bande de petits veinards, je vous rajoute sa plus belle photo d'identité :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/53cd584...a5a7c7adea.jpg
> ...


Suis fan !

Je vote pour Hagane  :;):

----------


## Guest14712

> Duff !


Qu'est-ce que…  ::XD::

----------


## Arenot2be



----------


## O.Boulon

Il est superbe.

----------


## Abaker

> EDIT 2 : *A lire avec un accent de scientifique d'Outre-Rhin*  Ach ! F'oici ma deuxième créatz'ion ! enf'ole toi, GAAAAaaa !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/453063e...827ce621f9.jpg


 ::o:  Le descendant de Jar Jar Binks.

Edit: Quand je revois le mien, il a presque l'air normal. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ff...0f74a10fd1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ac1...8e49316452.jpg


Héhé! ça me fait pensé à la marionnette de Christophe Lambert dans les Guignols  :^_^:

----------


## laskov

Il est difficile de faire plus moche mais voilà je pense que j'ai un winner  :B): 

Bon Dudulle est le meilleur tueur à gage sur tous cyrodil... Aucune de ses victimes n'en à réchappé le hic c'est que aucune blessure ni aucun poison n'est utilisé par Dudulle pour ses exécution... Il lui suffit juste de retiré sa capuche devant la victime et soit elle meurt de rire ou de crise cardiaque...  :Gerbe: 

Voilà donc Dudulle






Pour info au début je suis partie de quasi Nicolas Sarkosy que j'ai un peut passer a la machette  ::P:

----------


## gurkhan

voici ma maigre participation, n'ayant pas oblivion je ne peut pas égaler les demons de nurgle ici présent mais je vais quand même poster celui-ci fait avec l'éditeur de dragon age origins.
Ce pauvre nain a eu le malheur de se faire couper la barbe après une soirée bien arrosé à la pisse de chameau.
en cadeau un petit sourire de ma création pour son avatar de jeu  :;):

----------


## Hagane

Je me permets de vous offrir le reste de la séance-photo de GAAAaaaa, histoire de bien vous rendre compte de la morphologie particulière de ce jeune homme





Je m'en serais voulu de vous faire rater ça

----------


## Nacodaco

Pas si facile de faire de tel horreur quand même (cette phrase aura finalement servi à faire un compliment  ::O: )

2 "créations" pour le moment de ma part, j'ai hésite à ne montrer que le 2ème qui aura eu le mérite de me faire autololer (vous ne rêvez pas), mais tant qu'à faire...

1. Une splendide Orc  ::wub::  Notez l'optimisation de l'aérodynamisme


2. Un splendide... euh.... ben en fait... Notez tout de même ce magnifique sourire  ::O:

----------


## Marchemort

C'est magnifique.  :Emo:

----------


## Hagane

Nacodaco, on dirait que ta 2ème création est une sorte de lutin farceur qui a le pouvoir de faire loller les gens...

(je suis pas sur de l'orthographe pour "loller", ça prend un ou deux "l" ?  ::huh:: )

----------


## Arseur

HA HA le sourire !!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Moi qui pensait que Jolav avait gagné un concours !  :;):

----------


## laskov

Bon dieu y'a de la concurrence j'y retourne de suite

bwahahahahahahaha...

----------


## Marchemort

> HA HA le sourire !!


C'est coolface.  :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

> Il est difficile de faire plus moche mais voilà je pense que j'ai un winner 
> 
> Bon Dudulle est le meilleur tueur à gage sur tous cyrodil... Aucune de ses victimes n'en à réchappé le hic c'est que aucune blessure ni aucun poison n'est utilisé par Dudulle pour ses exécution... Il lui suffit juste de retiré sa capuche devant la victime et soit elle meurt de rire ou de crise cardiaque... 
> 
> Voilà donc Dudulle
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/360...7c7a9d5103.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b7d...bd16782bb2.jpg
> 
> ...


 ::o:  :^_^:  ::XD::

----------


## laskov

Bon voici la seconde salve de mocheté issu des ratage en chirurgie esthétique du docteur ludwig von frankeinsteinavossouhait...

----------


## Hagane

> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3070/sanstitreqxy.png
> 
> en cadeau un petit sourir de ma création pour son avatar de jeu


J'avais pas vu la miniature, c'est assez épique  ::):

----------


## Detox

Deux tentatives avec *Cochonou* sur Oblivion et *Lemogoth* sur Nehrim

----------


## Narushima

> (je suis pas sur de l'orthographe pour "loller", ça prend un ou deux "l" ? )


Ça n'en prends aucun. Ni de "o", ni de "e" ni de "r" d'ailleurs.

----------


## BigDams

EPIC WIN

(désolé)

----------


## Hagane

Bon, pour revenir sur le bien laid, je vous présente Mabelle (qui je le précise est un homme).





Sur ce, moi je vais me laver les mains, parce que quand même, c'est dégueulasse.  ::|:

----------


## Narushima

:Gerbe:

----------


## Dustye

Voila, voila (coin-coin fc powaaaaa!)

----------


## kikifumducu

Oh my got ! ::XD::  ::cry::   Cela faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas autant marrer, je me suis tapé l'affiche sur mumble à rire tout seul devant mon micro.

----------


## laskov

On a de tres bon candidats au Award du miroir brisé

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Je vais porter plainte. Vous avez voulu me tuer. Dès la deuxième page j'ai eu du mal à respirer. Cette annexe du topic des créations est une franche réussite. ::wub::

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Bon, pour revenir sur le bien laid, je vous présente Mabelle (qui je le précise est un homme).
> 
> [images]
> 
> Sur ce, moi je vais me laver les mains, parce que quand même, c'est dégueulasse.


Il y a quelque chose dans le regard et la bouche qui me rappelle Marilyn Manson.  ::O: 
Énorme, la galerie des monstres, sinon.

----------


## galoustic

Premier essai avec Oblivion :

A mi-chemin entre un hamster et ta belle-mère : Lady

----------


## Marchemort

> Premier essai avec Oblivion :
> 
> A mi-chemin entre un hamster et ta belle-mère : Lady
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5df...ddbd54f3ac.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/07b...26963387e6.jpg


Purée il ressemble vraiment à rien celui-là.  ::o:   ::XD:: 

Sinon ce truc est une malédiction, j'arrête pas de faire des horreurs avec depuis que j'ai découvert le topic et je me marre tout seul avec un éditeur de perso.  :Emo:

----------


## Hagane

Là je commence a atteindre mes limites en termes de mauvais gout et d'imagination... je vous présente Sucky  ::o: :







Avec sa tronche de Pokémon on dirait qu'il veut juste vous faire un bisou  ::P: 

Il faut que je me calme.

----------


## Marchemort

> Là je commence a atteindre mes limites en termes de mauvais gout et d'imagination...


Y a pas de limites à ça.  :Cigare: 





Mais va falloir que je me calme également.  ::ninja::

----------


## galoustic

> Il faut que je me calme.


Non !  ::wub::

----------


## Flyn

> Là je commence a atteindre mes limites en termes de mauvais gout et d'imagination... je vous présente Sucky :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2e48685...c09830916f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/36a63a2...1171dd98b6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d2c9612...15f8093b3b.jpg
> 
> Avec sa tronche de Pokémon on dirait qu'il veut juste vous faire un bisou 
> ...


L'homme-hippocampe!

----------


## Phenixy

C'est beau.  :Emo: 

Sinon j'arrête de lire canardpc.com depuis que j'ai découvert le site de JV de Keyan de l'Externat des Glacis.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je vous présente le nouveau né  ::O: 

Allez on pousse !  ::ninja::  





C'est balot de ne pas être aveugle mais d'avoir des oeillères en peau devant les yeux ("oeillères en peau", ça sonne bien crade  ::|: ). Bon après, quant on a le nez sur le front, ce genre de petit détail ne doit pas être trop gênant...

----------


## edenwars

...."LOL"..."WTF".




> http://www.externat-glacis.ch/sites/keyansite/jeux.html


Un peu de CSS est le tour est jouer....

Quommand quonpeut laisser heberger un truc pareil.... ::O: 
Je l'ai mis dans mes favoris,histoire "d'étudier" son code....


Edit:Il faut vraiment que je rachète Oblivion...




J'ai le morrowind,on peut faire ça aussi au niveau des créations faciales?

----------


## Flibustache

Que faut-il comprendre de cette oeuvre ?..



> http://www.externat-glacis.ch/classe...omainink6p.htm

----------


## edenwars

> Que faut-il comprendre de cette oeuvre ?..



C'est le plus beau site que j'ai jamais vu....


Son code aussi.


http://www.externat-glacis.ch/sites/.../codesdem.html




Je comprend mieux le pourquoi du comment de la création de ce site(ou pas).

http://www.externat-glacis.ch/sites/...e/travaux.html

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Que faut-il comprendre de cette oeuvre ?..


Je crois que c'est un appel au secours.

Sinon, les deux dernières pages sont magnifiques.

Bon, on va fixer la deadline à *vendredi 4 à minuit*, ça vous laisse encore le temps de vous surpasser.

Je vais éditer le premier post pour y inclure l'info.

----------


## ryohji

Alors voilà le petit dernier de la famille, Victor.






Alors si il à l'air un peu rouge c'est normal, il a essayé de boire son benco par le nez.



Ahlala, mais boude pas Victor !

----------


## Morgoth

> Je vous présente le nouveau né 
> 
> Allez on pousse !  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/877...b6e04aa585.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b53...02c20c6f75.jpg
> 
> C'est balot de ne pas être aveugle mais d'avoir des oeillères en peau devant les yeux ("oeillères en peau", ça sonne bien crade ). Bon après, quant on a le nez sur le front, ce genre de petit détail ne doit pas être trop gênant...


 ::o:  ::O:  ::XD::  ::XD:: 

 ::lol:: 

Monsieur.

----------


## Mu.

> Je crois que c'est un appel au secours.
> 
> Sinon, les deux dernières pages sont magnifiques.
> 
> Bon, on va fixer la deadline à *vendredi 4 à minuit*, ça vous laisse encore le temps de vous surpasser.
> 
> Je vais éditer le premier post pour y inclure l'info.



Oui mais doit-on faire plutôt faire "moche réaliste" ou "moche freestyle" ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oui mais doit-on faire plutôt faire "moche réaliste" ou "moche freestyle" ?


Faites moche.

----------


## beuargh

> C'est le plus beau site que j'ai jamais vu....
> Son code aussi.
> Je comprend mieux le pourquoi du comment de la création de ce site(ou pas).


En même temps, les gamins ont 11 ou 12 ans. Moi je serai plutôt fier d'être le papa d'un gosse qui me sort à 11 ans qu'il a fait sa propre page web, même si elle est moche à mourir.

Sinon, j'aime bien le sourire idiot de l'orque de Marchemort  ::O: 

Mais le GAAAAaaa de Hagane > all.

----------


## TanteMarge

Bonjour

tout comme Petrouch je vous suis depuis un certain temps en anonyme... et avec ce concourt j'ai décider de passer la porte.

Voici ma modèste contribution : La Loutre

Ne le croyez pas renfrognée, elle est juste un peu perdu dans un monde qui ne la comprend pas
Elle n'est pas née comme ça mais se trouvait au mauvais endroit lors du concourt de lancé de poutre.



ps : il me semblait avoir lu Lovecraftien (comme adjectif horrifique) j'ai bien tenté les nattes comme extension de la boite crânienne, mais je suis encore très loin du rejeton de Cthuluh.

----------


## James_Patageul

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f43...f95e6ca0b0.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## carbish

Fallait faire un partenariat avec DLGAMER sur ce concours, j'suis sûr qu'il y aurait eu de la vente.

Avec Vegas on peut pas faire assez moche. Certaines soumissions sont justes magiques.

----------


## Higgins

Le KATANA

----------


## hyunkelestat

zou



Sa vie a pas toujours été simple mais elle garde le sens de l'humour grâce a Canardpc ^^

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu peux faire un effort pour écrire en français, s'il te plaît ?

----------


## b0b0

> Merveilleux. C'est vraiment le topix de l'angoisse.


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=25003

----------


## Marchemort

Plus personne pour ajouter des monstres à la galerie ? Je suis déception.  :Emo:

----------


## Hagane

Face à la pénurie d'horreurs, je vous sert mes fonds de cale  :;): 

Un superbe orc, dont la légère disproportion nasale cause chez lui un petit complexe, ne l'embêtez pas trop là dessus je vous prie :



Celui-ci est bien laid, j'ai failli ne pas le mettre mais bon, c'est le jeu, hein.



Et en guise de bonus, je vous présente la version orc de Sucky l'homme-hippocampe, dont le sourire (?) n'est autre que son seul moyen d'expression de sa souffrance d'être lui-même (désolé pour la tournure)  ::O:  :

----------


## galoustic

Deux petits nouveaux qui viennent s'ajouter au Freak Show :

DickHead, dont le charisme a fait de lui un vendeur de sandwichs populaire.




Et Lucky, dont les parents se sont trouvés hilarants le soir où ils ont nommé leur fille...

----------


## Hagane

Ah oui, pas mal Lucky !  :^_^: 

Un petit dernier, pas franchement horrible mais suffisamment spécial a mon gout pour prendre se place ici, je vous présente le Fou

----------


## Nonok

Après quelques recherches sur les forums de TSS Nexus, j'ai recherché comment améliorer le style de nos monstres.

- Vous pouvez jouer sur le teint de vos créations pour créer d'authentiques pilliers de bars (s'agrémente avec un gros pif),

- Utiliser le ratio nez/joue/front (onglet Visage) *à la fin* de votre création pour accentuer ses traits principaux,

- Un truc vraiment mignon  :B): et faut se lâcher dessus, c'est la paralaxe des yeux. Avec un visage bien ovale, les yeux vont à 200° comme un lézard. C'est du plus bel effet et pas besoin de mods.


J'ai obtenu un pur produit de la consanguinité sans mods en dehors des cheuveux comme ça tout à l'heure, un genre de croisement entre un ivrogne, un pigeon et une dinde...
















A ce sujet, selon vous, homme ou femme ?



EDIT : Le jeu a crashé quand l'Empereur est venu me parler.  ::(:

----------


## jamar

Salut à tous, n'étant pas un habitué de ce forum, je vais tout de même apporter mes cageots à l'édifice ... je me suis lancé dans du "moche théoriquement possible" 







Un peu de RP tout d'abord :

_

3 amis d'enfance : Jean-Michel, Josianne et Jean-Michel étaient tranquillement assis dans le train Roubaix-Dunkerque, lorsque soudain, le contrôleur SNCF entra dans le wagon ...

A la vue de nos fiers héros, le sang du poinçonneur ne fit qu'un tour ...




 


Et c'est en prison que nos amis furent condamnés à périr, pour les chefs d'inculpation : "grave délit de faciès" et "tentative de meurtre visuel".


Malheureusement, tous trois furent séparés dans des cellules distinctes ...









_
_
"Maman m'a dit que j'étais le plus beau, avec mes cheveux couleur or"_





_Jean-Michel a toujours pris avec philosophie son physique ingrat_._


Ce n'est cependant pas le cas de son amie Josianne, jeune et très coquette, persuadée depuis son adolescence de posséder un charme fou ..._


_



Cependant ..._













_Aucun sac en papier n'était assez puissant pour la pauvrette ...
_







_
Le destin de notre troisième quidam fut bien plus tragique..._










_
Jean-Michel Joiedevivre, était, au contraire de son nom, un individu plutôt morne et discret..._








_

Jean-Michel mourut de faim en prison ...
_


_Car aucun garde n'était assez téméraire pour rentrer dans sa cellule, afin de lui apporter son plateau-repas !_

----------


## Hagane

> A ce sujet, selon vous, homme ou femme ?


Et bien si la question est posée, je vais dire ... femme ?  ::huh::

----------


## Nonok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7250974...0c386c02cd.jpg
> 
> 
> Et bien si la question est posée, je vais dire ... femme ?


 
C'est bien une femme. Il faut dire que l'éditeur d'Oblivion est si bien pensé qu'il n'existe aucune différence entre un homme et une femme au niveau morphologique. 

En parlant de l'éditeur, j'ai cliqué sur random et je suis tombé sur ça :


http://uppix.com/f-Oblivion_2011_034d6ff4bf000946b6.jpg




La palme revient toujours à Bethesda, seigneur...

----------


## Narushima

> http://uppix.com/f-Oblivion_2011_034d6ff4bf000946b6.jpg


C'est Loulou, le troisième Bogdanov, celui qui a fait sa maison en pierre.

----------


## Mephisto

Je vais vous montrer si on peut pas faire du glauque, de l'angoissant, du lovecraftien avec New Vegas moi... :B): 

Radiation et procréation ne font pas bon ménage :





Mouais sauf qu'en pleine lumière il est plus anodin que sous le G.E.C.K :



 ::mellow::

----------


## Vuzi

Je vous présente Papy Jack, constipé depuis 1976 après un séjour en Thaïlande. Evidemment il est devenu un peu boursouflé  ::ninja:: 





Et son cousin thaïlandais








Et le troisième personnage, issu d'un amour interdit entre un homme et une truite :

----------


## Marchemort

> Et le troisième personnage, issu d'un amour interdit entre un homme et une truite :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/454...a238541c1f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ab...f3937aad77.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1b1...53abb64901.jpg


Han ! Même New Vegas peut arriver à sortir des truc affreux !  ::o: 

Je l'aime bien celui-là.  :;):

----------


## Quizzman

Bonne courage aux jurés, y'a une quantité impressionnante de participations, et y'en a pas mal de très bonnes.  ::O:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Han ! Même New Vegas peut arriver à sortir des truc affreux !


Yep. Avant de voir les persos de Mephisto et de Vuzi, je n'y croyais pas, et pourtant...

Le Gamebryo Engine n'en finira jamais de me surprendre.




> Bonne courage aux jurés, y'a une quantité impressionnante de participations, et y'en a pas mal de très bonnes.


Ouais, on va avoir du mal à choisir un gagnant.

Ah, et tant que je suis là...

*PLUS QUE 24 HEURES !*

----------


## Nacodaco

Dernière fournée  ::ninja:: 

... Teasing



... Joie de vivre dans le regard



... De face, une sorte.... de.... truc?



.... En bonus, de côté  ::|: 



Quant aux origines, je penche pour une sortes de poissoléphant  ::O:

----------


## ryohji

Voilà Jenquille:


 Son teint verdâtre lui vient du coté paternel, puisque son papa est Blanka.


Et sa touffe rougeâtre lui vient du côté de sa maman, qui est Ronald MacDonald.


Un profil grec.


On peut croire à son air renfrogné que Jenquille est méchant, ce qui est faux. Jenquille est en réalité juste immonde.

----------


## Narushima

> Dernière fournée


Tu as fait évoluer l'art du moche dans sa période cubiste.

----------


## Vuzi

Je vous présente Johnny l'emmerde.



Il à l'air un peu renfrogné, mais faut pas s'y fier.



"Quand tu te mouches t’as pas l’impression de serrer la main à un pote ?"


Par contre il ne semble pas avoir d'humour.






Et enfin, je vous présente Martine. Les photos parlent d'elle même.

----------


## Nonok

> Et le troisième personnage, issu d'un amour interdit entre un homme et une truite :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/454...a238541c1f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ab...f3937aad77.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1b1...53abb64901.jpg


 
J'ai éclaté de rire à l'homme truite, habille-le en cosmonaute et si tu peux, teint-le en vert.  ::XD::

----------


## croustibatte

Cette idée de concours est juste formidable !!

Pourquoi j'ai pas oblivion ?!  :Emo: 

J'aimerai pas être à la place du jury. C'est vraiment difficile de choisir son préféré...




> J'ai éclaté de rire à l'homme truite, habille-le en cosmonaute et si tu peux, teint-le en vert.


Ah oui ça serai chouette, déjà que comme ça  ::wub::

----------


## keicain

=  ?  ::huh::

----------


## Vuzi

> J'ai éclaté de rire à l'homme truite, habille-le en cosmonaute et si tu peux, teint-le en vert.


Justement, ce matin sont père est arrivé de l'espace pour lui annoncer qu'il vient d'une planète lointaine, truitopia, où les relations amoureuses entre hommes et truites sont chose courante. Les retrouvailles furent émouvantes.









 :tired:   ::O:   ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Heuu comment tu as fait ca ? C'est lequel ton perso ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Justement, ce matin sont père est arrivé de l'espace pour lui annoncer qu'il vient d'une planète lointaine, truitopia, où les relations amoureuses entre hommes et truites sont chose courante. Les retrouvailles furent émouvantes.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/106...cd543f35f3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e6e...09eccbb1c7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/76e...950c05e6ae.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d6d...ae0b9a177a.jpg


C'est prodigieux, j'aime beaucoup!!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Heuu comment tu as fait ca ? C'est lequel ton perso ?


Il y a moyen de dupliquer son perso dans _Oblivion_ (pour en faire un NPC "statique", qui reste là à regarder devant lui) avec une commande console, je ne sais plus laquelle.

Je suppose qu'il a fait la même chose dans _NV_.

----------


## Omega 17

> Heuu comment tu as fait ca ? C'est lequel ton perso ?


Il utilise l' éditeur du jeu avec des mods, comme d' autres, ce qui rend la compétition rude.  :tired:

----------


## galoustic

> Il utilise l' éditeur du jeu avec des mods, comme d' autres, ce qui rend la compétition rude.


Oui je suis d'accord, on se sent comme des sportifs participant à une épreuve où le dopage serait autorisé.
Alors oui ça rend le spectacle plus attractif (d'où son autorisation parfaitement légitime), mais nous autres adeptes de la vanille sommes poussés vers la jalousie.
Certains se mettront en quête d'un dealer de bon mods.
D'autres resteront fier de leur effort.
Et d'autres encore se diront qu'avec ou sans mod(s), ils ne battront pas les vrais artistes.
Et se contenteront d'un post bidon, sentant l'amertume et les larmes à 100 bornes... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vuzi

Oui. Geck powa  :tired: 

Je vous présente également le demi-frère et la demi soeur de l'homme sardine. Les pauvres sont un peu attardé, même pour des sardines.



Une dernière photo avant le départ vers truitopia





*fais au revoir avec la main, une larme au coin de l'œil *



Oh mais que vois-je. Une Corvega sur la route !  ::ninja:: 

Bon j'arrête avec l'homme truite. Ou sardine. Je sais plus.

----------


## Hagane

> Oui je suis d'accord, on se sent comme des sportifs participant à une épreuve où le dopage serait autorisé.
> Alors oui ça rend le spectacle plus attractif (d'où son autorisation parfaitement légitime), mais nous autres adeptes de la vanille sommes poussés vers la jalousie.
> Certains se mettront en quête d'un dealer de bon mods.
> D'autres resteront fier de leur effort.
> Et d'autres encore se diront qu'avec ou sans mod(s), ils ne battront pas les vrais artistes.
> Et se contenteront d'un post bidon, sentant l'amertume et les larmes à 100 bornes...


C'est beau ...  ::cry::

----------


## TanteMarge

> C'est beau ...


Pour reprendre sa signature, Galoustic est plus qu'un artiste, c'est un poète  ::):

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Je préfère le style réaliste, c'est plus angoissant.
J'ai essayé de faire un truc avec FNV.




Même le chien reste perplexe.



C'est dommage qu'on n'aie pas le droit à d'autres éditeurs. Je met des screens pour le fun.

SR2 Thug life.


Mon beau gosse dans TDU2 après une séance de chirurgie esthétique.

----------


## Silver

> Et se contenteront d'un post bidon, sentant l'amertume et les larmes à 100 bornes...


N'empêche que si j'avais eu Saints Row 2 d'installé je ne me serais pas gêné pour battre des records. :seprendpourunsportif:  :tired: 

Edit : grilled par Goth.

----------


## Pierreyoda

Ahah excellent ce concours, certains font vraiment peur!  ::O: 

Sinon mon préféré est le cubique de Nacodaco.

Bon, ma modeste contribution, mais je suis il faut croire pas très doué :



Bon ça n'a l'air de rien, mais honnêtement ingame et en plein écran c'est vraiment très impressionnant, presque dérangeant  ::mellow:: 

Sinon je viens de découvrir que ma copie Steam d'Oblivion est la "Delux", donc full english...  ::|:  Bon, on me l'a offerte avec Fallout New Vegas mais quand même, j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir jouer en VOST.

----------


## Zaleske

> Bon ça n'a l'air de rien, mais honnêtement ingame et en plein écran c'est vraiment très impressionnant, presque dérangeant


Je crois que ce sont les gros yeux qui font cet effet  ::P:  Ca me fait la même chose avec mon Bobby, et c'est encore pire quand le malheureux porte un casque...

----------


## pekpek

Ysengrin s'est maquillée comme une princesse et sort son plus beau duckface pour refaire sa photo de profil ObliBook

----------


## Pontifex

*Le couple franco-allemand*

Honneur aux dames avec Gretschen von Abenimsurunammurdaripal :
  
Comme son nom l'indique, il s'agit d'une noble représentante de la fière race des Dunmers. Par patriotisme économique, elle s'est fait inscrire le logo Mercedes en plein sur le visage (cf annexe 1). Admirez son œil vif et sagace (plus particulièrement sur la deuxième image). 
Enfin, notez également que cette élégante robe jaune-rouge-noir permet aussi un camouflage de premier ordre dans les paysages brûlés de son île natale: le jaune s'apparente à la lave encore coulante, le rouge au magma en fusion et le noir aux foyadas. Enfin, sa chevelure figure la couche de cendres qui ne manquera pas de se déposer, les baguettes servant quand à elles à mimer un buisson, ce qui achève de compléter ce dépaysant tableau.
Annexe 1

Voici venu le temps de vous présenter Marsssel Lebeau*:
  
Du haut de son profil aquilin bleu-blanc-rouge, c'est toute la hauteur de son âme si noble qui s'exprime. Toutefois, prenez garde mesdames, son regard langoureux en a fait tomber plus d'une ! Sans compter qu'il porte très élégamment le béret (la preuve).
Mais sa fierté, ce sont ses bacchantes flamboyantes qu'il entretient amoureusement, car il connait la pleine ampleur de leur effet sur le sexe opposé. En effet, elles sont toutes hypnotisées tel un papillon de nuit par ce phare de pur romantisme à la française: une véritable arme de séduction massive !

*Aucun lien de parenté avec son homonyme le caporal Lebeau, célèbre de par ses aventures dans la série historique télévisée "Papa Schultz"

----------


## Flyn

Bon la deadline se rapprochant j'ai quand même tenté un truc.

Je vous présente la jeune fille de l'eau: Mademoiselle Poisskaille.
J'ai tenté un look à la fois moche mais réaliste mais moche quand même. (j'ai rien bidouillé, niveau tronche c'est du Oblivion pur)

Fiche de personnage (arme de début: LE KATANA §§!Q!!)


En vue dite des "trous de nez":


En vue "de coté mais d'un peu de face quand même":


Et là elle vous fait un de ces putains de regards langoureux:

----------


## Dustye

Allez, un dernier pour la route en nanagliphe sortez les lunettes  :B):

----------


## Shub Nigg

Ma modeste contribution :

=> Jean-Yves Pougnator :



Une petite vue de profil :




=> Hector Beauregard :





=> Béatrix :





Attention ce qui suit est 18+ only  :B): :

----------


## BakaSeiji

L'important, c'est de participer.

----------


## Dustye

Ho la vache, Jean-Yves Pougnator est en mode on pour la fashion week  ::wub::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> 


???

----------


## Mephisto

> Ma modeste contribution :
> 
> => Jean-Yves Pougnator


 :tired:

----------


## Quizzman

Jean-Yves Pougnator c'est vraiment du oblivion ?  ::O:

----------


## yugoboss

Salut les gens, je vous présente mes champions :













Le dernier c'est mon préféré, je crois (ce profil !)

----------


## Shub Nigg

Frère Emilien, directeur de l'orphelinat de Cheydinhal :

----------


## yugoboss

Un petit dernier pour la route :



Notez qu'il s'est mis du mascara rien que pour vous dans la première image. How cute.

----------


## Quizzman

C'est pas loyal les mods pour  moi. On peut faire de l'asymétrie. Mon NOS aurait été mille fois pire si j'avais pu le rendre asymétrique.  ::(:

----------


## Nonok

> C'est pas loyal les mods pour http://uppix.net/b/3/3/8e8dad558a476...dbb238ac46.png moi. On peut faire de l'asymétrie. Mon NOS aurait été mille fois pire si j'avais pu le rendre asymétrique.


 




 ::):  ?

----------


## Quizzman

Ouais, dans ce genre d'idées.  ::lol::

----------


## pneuquibrule

Hop ! Voici The King...  :Gerbe:

----------


## carbish

Bon, y a un canard qui m'a piqué l'idée de la 3D, mais je la joue quand même :

*
L'amour du Super U de Plougueloc les Bains.*


Jean-Alan est roux, mais ses yeux sont doux.
Fils illégitime d'Emmanuel Chain et d'Axel Red, il est très tôt abandonné dans un orphelinat de la Bretagne profonde et ténébreuse.
Mais, l'adolescence passée, il a trouvé réconfort auprès de Jacqueline, la poissonnière du Super U de sa petite commune.




Jacqueline, elle est belle et rebelle. C'est une super nana, la reine de la carpe sans dilemne.
Fan de Carole Rousseau, elle pense qu'un jour un producteur de TF1 sera envoûté par sa découpe du poisson et que ce geste gracile lui permettra d'accéder aux plus hautes sphères de la télé réalité du monde alternatif.
Jacqueline conserve sa jeunesse en s'acoquinant avec Jean-Alan, le stagiaire du rayon chips. Mais le mâle rôde...



Car Jacqueline, c'est la meuf à Gérard. Et Gérard on touche pas à sa meuf.
En théorie.

Du coup, Gérard, il fait tout pour la faire vibrer : Il s'est mis les lentilles pour les yeux comme Johnny, et il s'est teint son reste de cheveux pour être blond comme Johnny, il a la beubar' comme Johnny, et il est bagarreur comme Johnny.

Mais depuis qu'il a grillé un poil roux sur le chemisier à sa Laeticia, Gérard il voit rouge.

Et Gérard, faut pas le faire chier.






Spoiler Alert! 


En fait il me fait un peu penser à Beigbeder mon Gérard.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

*FIN DES ENVOIS POUR LE CONCOURS !*

Mais vous pouvez continuer à poster vos créations, juste pour le plaisir.

Si quelqu'un se sent de créer une page kwikwi pour ce topic d'anthologie, il est le bienvenu.

----------


## Quizzman

Bon courage pour le choix.  ::O: 

Epic topic is epic.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bon courage pour le choix.


On délibèrera ce week-end ou en début de semaine prochaine et les résultats seront dans le CPC 230 (celui du 15 mars).

On contactera le(s) gagnant(s) par MP, bien sûr.

----------


## Detox

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c98bae0...bf8207a4b3.jpg


*???*

----------


## Say hello

Suite à un concours de circonstances (jeu qui freeze, pc qui plante, internet mort depuis plus de 6h,  FAI qui s'en tape, réseau Edge.. .) je tentes la participation de post dernière minute via android, au moins pour le sport le destin s'étant dressé contre ma créature. 

Voyez les ravages d'un alien roux après un record d'apnée en grande profondeur. 


(Ahah au moins j'ai vaincu cette catin de fatalité)

----------


## pneuquibrule

Bon un hors-délais c'est 0 mais pour le fun!

----------


## Shub Nigg

Mon petit dernier, Désiré tout simplement :




Damned, post after the lock... Bon ben just for fun.

----------


## Narushima

> Mon petit dernier, Désiré tout simplement :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/67ac201...8b259137c0.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4c21976...6bd7346b57.jpg


Je l'imagine bien se présenter comme ça, "salut les filles, moi c'est Désiré, tout simplement" :Cigare:

----------


## Norhil

Bhou la vilaine :

----------


## Omega 17

J' ai profité du concours pour "finir" le jeu à partir d' une sauvegarde de 2006... Le gameplay est toujours aussi soporifique ainsi que extrêmement mal ajusté et équilibré mais ça reste un grand jeu.

Bonus :

----------


## PolluXxX

> Bon, y a un canard qui m'a piqué l'idée de la 3D, mais je la joue quand même :
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En fait il me fait un peu penser à Beigbeder mon Gérard.


En fait, y'a pas qu'avec les photos que t'as des problèmes de tremblotte...!

Tes screens aussi!  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Flyn

> J' ai profité du concours pour "finir" le jeu à partir d' une sauvegarde de 2006... Le gameplay est toujours aussi soporifique ainsi que extrêmement mal ajusté et équilibré mais ça reste un grand jeu.


En gros, tu te fais chier, c'est mal branlé mais putain ce que c'est bon!

----------


## Nonok

> J' ai profité du concours pour "finir" le jeu à partir d' une sauvegarde de 2006... Le gameplay est toujours aussi soporifique ainsi que extrêmement mal ajusté et équilibré mais ça reste un grand jeu.
> 
> Bonus :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3de...37d79cbe28.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b6...30403204b3.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/561...f34b349668.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e8b...04854c9557.jpg


 
La première screen vend du rêve. On dirait un smiley monté sur un corps.  :^_^:

----------


## deeeg

Si je devais voter, ce serait sûrement pour Jean-Yves Pougnator... Magifique !! (oui oui, sans le _n_)  ::wub:: .

----------


## carbish

La page wiki est en ligne.
Il faut que je l'update avec le nom de ces horreurs, mais pas le temps pour l'instant !

----------


## Shub Nigg

Au passage, l'éditeur de personnage d'Oblivion présente quelques "petites" incohérences : entre autres, quand on souhaite observer son personnage de profil, les proportions n'apparaissent pas de la même façon, selon qu'on se place à droite ou à gauche de l'avatar.

C'est ainsi que j'ai pu créer mon premier personnage sur Oblivion, Cyrano le nordique  :B): .

Et je préfère ne pas évoquer les somptueux effets provoqués par la transformation vampirique  ::O:   :Gerbe:   ::cry:: ...

Les casques se voient dotés d'un rôle supplémentaire dans ce jeu magnifique...

----------


## Quizzman

carbish > Fantastique !  ::lol:: 

... Ce smiley ne correspond décidément pas à son nom... Ôo

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Pour info, on a choisi notre gagnant. Il y aura aussi quelques "prix spéciaux du jury" pour les créations les plus mémorables.

Palmarès dans le CPC 230 du 15/03. On contactera les gagnants à ce moment-là.

----------


## Shub Nigg

Un autre hors-concours :

La légendaire beauté des elfes n'est certainement pas usurpée. En guise de preuve je vous dévoile quelques clichés de Germaine De Foncombe, la fille illégitime d'Elrond :










 :B):

----------


## Silver

> La page wiki est en ligne.
> Il faut que je l'update avec le nom de ces horreurs, mais pas le temps pour l'instant !


Pour ce personnage que je n'avais pas nommé tu peux l'appeler Adolf.  ::ninja:: 

Et celle d'en dessous Hannah Monkey.

----------


## Shub Nigg

> Je participe ce soir avec l'éditeur de FNV, en attendant voici un personnage fait avec l'éditeur de The Movies, le seul que je connaisse qui permet de faire des femmes à barbe.


Oblivion peut aussi le faire, Oblivion peut tout faire, démonstration  :B):  :





(Bon ok, avec des mods  ::):  )

PS:




> Envoyé par carbish Voir le message
> La page wiki est en ligne.
> Il faut que je l'update avec le nom de ces horreurs, mais pas le temps pour l'instant !


Merci d'avoir kwikwé ce merveilleux topic Carbish.

----------


## carbish

> Pour ce personnage que je n'avais pas nommé tu peux l'appeler Adolf. 
> 
> Et celle d'en dessous Hannah Monkey.


Pour le premier j'ai des doutes  ::o: 
Pas de soucis pour le second.




> PS:
> 
> 
> 
> Merci d'avoir kwikwé ce merveilleux topic Carbish.


Pas de sous chie.

----------


## Steack

::P: h34r:

----------


## Narushima

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...09#post4045709
 ::P: h34r:  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Steack

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...09#post4045709
> h34r: h34r:


Merde, m'apprendra à pas lire tout le topac  ::P: h34r:
Bon, pour me faire pardonner, je vous expose ma participation (parceque la simplicité nous montre des trucs déjà bien moche):

Mesdames, Messieurs... [Roulement de tambour]... Kei$ha !


Avec en bonus son magnifique profil droit:

----------


## sonyc148

> Avec en bonus son magnifique profil droit


Jolis les bigoudis  ::wub::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Pour info, j'ai envoyé des MP aux trois gagnants.

Résultats page 57 du Canard PC 230.

----------


## Dustye

Ha, mon avatar a été publier  ::wub:: ; du coup c'est un numéro collector pour moi  :B): , merci canard pc

----------


## Dark Fread

Oh putain, le n°3 m'a buté  ::XD::

----------

